# Potential Harborside Purchase



## Cheryl OReilly (Mar 28, 2006)

I am considering buying a gold float Harborside 2 Bedroom Lockout that is deeded week 48.  I would only want to use it during the summer - which is also gold time.  Does anybody have experience as to how difficult it is to exchange for a summer week?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## jerseygirl (Mar 28, 2006)

Cheryl OReilly said:
			
		

> I am considering buying a gold float Harborside 2 Bedroom Lockout that is deeded week 48.  I would only want to use it during the summer - which is also gold time.  Does anybody have experience as to how difficult it is to exchange for a summer week?  Thanks for your help.



You have the same "floating" rights to book a summer week as someone whose floating week is deeded to week 26, 27, 28, etc. 

However, depending on how many "fixed/floating" weeks they sold, non summer gold float week owners could be at a disadvantage.  Chris explains the fixed week preference in his article, found here:  

http://www.tug2.net/advice/Starwood_Vacation_Network.htm

They sold 20 weeks as gold, but a significant percentage of the owners are chasing 6-8 "prime summer" weeks.  If 50% of those 6-8 "prime summer" weeks were sold as fixed/floating, then the situation is even worse.

I seriously considered buying a developer (gasp!) gold week a couple of years ago.  Despite claiming that they had the exact same ownership rights, they offered me a healthy discount if I bought a week deeded to 47-49, vs a deeded summer week.  This made no sense to me -- they explained it away as "people have a psychological fear of those fall weeks, even though they're treated exactly the same as the summer weeks."  

If all weeks are sold with the fixed/float clause, then the discount makes a lot of sense (there would be "shades" of gold!).  But, I think I've read that some weeks are sold as pure float.  Does anyone know for sure?  Our expert, Seenet?


----------



## duke (Mar 29, 2006)

What is the pricing, points, etc. for Harborside?


----------



## capjak (Apr 4, 2006)

*Current as of 3/23/2006 Pricing*

Harborside Resort at Atlantis

2 Bedroom Standard Platinum Season $46,900.00 Annual
2 Bedroom Lock-off Platinum Season $51,200.00 Annual
2 Bedroom Standard Platinum Season $30,000.00 EOY
2 Bedroom Lock-off Platinum Season $32,800.00 EOY

2 Bedroom Standard converts to 129,800 Options or 60,000 Points
2 bedroom Lock-off converts to 148,100 Options or 93,600 Points


----------



## arlene22 (Apr 4, 2006)

If calling every day to see if a reservation is available, and not being able to book airline tickets when they go on sale bug you (as they bug me) then my advice is to buy the summer week. When we bought our week 11, I could have bought week 7 (President's Week, which is when we go each year) for the same $, but fewer incentive StarPoints. Our salesperson advised us to go for higher StarPoints, because "they're all the same." Every time I pick up the phone to check for a ressie, I kick myself for not buying the 7. Yes, I always get the week I want eventually, and yes I have booked airfare for a reservation I don't yet have, but bottom line is, it's a hassle to try to reserve a high demand week, even within your season. I'm off to call Starwood now... (the number is in my speeddial)


----------



## mariawolf (Apr 4, 2006)

I think summer is hard due to Harborside being such a kid friendly resort--in platinum season I have never had a problem--this year we went in our deeded week but that is a rarity for us--I called for February about 11 months out and got a Friday to Friday week which was not my first choice but called 10 months out and got Saturday to Saturday as I wanted the same building I own in because we love the marina view--by the way they did not charge me the $29 reservations change fee!. In summer season I would buy the week you want so you are not frustrated.


----------

